# Modern refrigeration and air conditioning



## apo_mosa (26 سبتمبر 2009)

:77::77::77::77: الكتاب الموسوعة كامل 1212 صفحة بالألوان تم سحبهم بالإسكانر 
الحمد لله تم رفع الكتاب 





Troubleshooting and Servicing Modern
Air Conditioning & Refrigeration Systems
Learn How to Accurately Diagnose and
Solve Various HVAC/R System Problems

لأول مرة علي الأنترنت بحمد الله كتاب 
 modern refrigeration and air 
conditioning
تحميل مباشر

********** روابط جديدة 26-4-2010 **********

*MODERN REFRIGERATION AND AIR CONDITIONING

megaupload

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4SOC0FX5
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BY2BR3ZV
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U0A8BFBO
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HSS10HFM
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2G0QAUAL

ifile.it

http://ifile.it/ob8vmc3

http://ifile.it/9lck4u1

http://ifile.it/9vm8fwi

http://ifile.it/vfitq12

http://ifile.it/xuz64pq

************************
*​
والله من اول اشتراك لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع و رؤيتي لروح الحب و العطاء بين الأخوه وانا اتمني ان اشارك في هذا الصرح العظيم......... بس الواحد يمكن انشغل بعد التخرج من الكلية بالجيش ثم الكورسات ثم البحث عن عمل وظروف السفر ......... لكن الحمد لله ربنا يقدرني و اقدر اساعد اخواني 

وصلات التحميل بملف نص بالمرفقات


رجاء إذا أعجبك الموضوع الدعاء لي ولوالدي بظهر الغيب​


----------



## mohamed mech (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
احسنت اخى الكرم و بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً على هذه المشاعر النبيلة نحو اعضاء الملتقى و هذا العمل الجيد
واضح ان الكتاب تحفة فنيه
و لكن الموقع محجوب فى السعودية و لا يمكن تنزيل الملفات
و نتمنى ن ترفعه مرة اخرى بعد إذك على موقع اخر مثل
http://ifile.it/
او
http://www.4shared.com/
​


----------



## apo_mosa (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على الرد و جزاك الله خيراً
و

بإذن االله سوف احاول رفعه على موقع اخر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اذكر اني صورت الكتاب سنة 1991 علشان آخذمنه بعض الصور و المخططات لاضافتها لكتابي : المرشد العملي في صيانة اجهزة التبريد المنزلي و التجاري و كانت النسخة الوحيدة المتاحة في مكتبة جامعة المنصورة و كلفني التصوير الجيد 40 جنيه وفيما بعد سنة 94 اشتريت نسخة من مكتبة جرير حبا في الجديد و اعتقد انه فيه نسخة صدرت السنة دي افضل الوانا و تشريحا و حقيقي حضرتك قدمت خدمة كبيرة كبيرة كبيرة لمهندسي الصيانة بس اوصي باتقان اللغة الانجليزية و لو ان الصور ح تعوض كتير عن الشرح لكن اللغة مهمةجدا يا اخوتي
مرة تانية بارك الله لك


----------



## apo_mosa (27 سبتمبر 2009)

بالفعل والله الكتاب ده اكثر من رائع لمن يريد ان يعرف جميع تطبيقات التبريد والتكييف و من اول يوم شفته من كام سنة كان حلمي ان يكون معايا نسخة منه ولما وجدته تورنت نزلته وحبيت اشاركه مع اخواني اللي عمري ما شفتهم بخلو بمعلومة او مساعده على اي حد​
:56:نورت المشاركة بمرورك مهندس صبري سعيد وبارك الله فيك​:56:


----------



## Badran Mohammed (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جاري التحميل 
ولكن اقول 
بورك في عملك 
وجزاك الله الف الف الف خير


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (27 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك حمل الكتاب على اى اى موقع تانى غير هذا الموقع 
وجزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م/وفاء (28 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله بالف خير علي هذا الكتاب ولوالديك 
ممكن رفع الكتاب علي موقع اخر مثل:http://ifile.it/

جزاك الله بالف خير مره اخري


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك اخى كنت ابحث عن الكتاب من زمن طويل جارى التحميل


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

لااجد روابط التحميل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ياسر حسن (28 سبتمبر 2009)

هى روابط التحميل فين يا شباب


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (28 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم لكن لاتوجد روابط التحميل


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

ياريت الروابط الكتاب مهم جدا


----------



## apo_mosa (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*وصلات التحميل*

وصلات التحميل بملف نص بالمرفقات​
و الله بحاول رفع الكتاب علي اي موقع تاني بس المواقع التانية بتقطع ومش مسهلة العملية ببرامج مثل الميجا ابلود بس انا برده بحاول والله الموفق​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (29 سبتمبر 2009)

كتا روعة لا مثيل له وهو يغنيك عن كل الكتب تقريبا
عمل مذهل 
بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورك في عمللك


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يوفقك فى التحميل على موقع اخر نحتاج الكتاب بشده وفقك الله


----------



## apo_mosa (29 سبتمبر 2009)

الحمد لله تم رفعهم على موقع ifile.it بنجاح​
وصلات التحميل بملف نص بالمرفقات​
:77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77:​
رجاء إذا أعجبك الموضوع الرجاء الدعاء لي ولوالدي بظهر الغيب​


----------



## mohamed mech (29 سبتمبر 2009)

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته يا أبو موسى يا راجل يا أمير :79:
اعتقد انك بذلت جهد شاق فى اعادة رفع الملفات مرة اخرى
و لكن هذه هى اخلاق النبلاء و الكرماء :75:
لا استطيع ان اوفيك حقك من الشكر لان كلمات الشكر التى نعرفها لا تكفى :28:
و لكن أقول من كل قلبى جزاك الله خيراً كثيراً و جعل هذا العمل صدقة جارية لك و لوالديك :20:
اللهم اغفر له و لوالديه و اجمعهم فى الفردوس الاعلى اللهم امين​


----------



## mohamed mech (29 سبتمبر 2009)

بعد إذن الاخ الفاضل ابو موسى
الروابط المباشرة 
هاهي
مساحة كل ملف حوالى 95 ميجا
ماعدا الاخير 36 ميجا​ 
Modern refrigeration and air conditioning ​ 
http://ifile.it/ob8vmc3​ 
http://ifile.it/9lck4u1​ 
http://ifile.it/fco59tl​ 
http://ifile.it/vfitq12​ 
http://ifile.it/xuz64pq​


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى والف شكر ليك


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (1 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم 
جارى التحميل


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا و بارك الله لك عللى هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## ibraessa (1 أكتوبر 2009)

please where is the link?


----------



## apo_mosa (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*أخي هذه هي الروابط*







ibraessa قال:


> please where is the link?



اخي هذه هي الروابط 

megaupload

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4SOC0FX5
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BY2BR3ZV
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U0A8BFBO
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HSS10HFM
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2G0QAUAL


ifile.it​
http://ifile.it/ob8vmc3
http://ifile.it/9lck4u1
http://ifile.it/fco59tl
http://ifile.it/vfitq12
http://ifile.it/xuz64pq​

الـلــــهــم عـــلــــمــنـــــا مــــــا يــــنـــفـــعـــنـــــا و انــفــعــنـا بــــمــا عــلــمــتــنــا ​


----------



## جاد الكريم (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بهاء الدين حسن (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك - تقبل الله منك هذا العمل وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## afou2d (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا . من زمان وانا بدور على الكتاب ده


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (4 أكتوبر 2009)

لايوجد رابط لتحميل اتمنى لو يتم رفع الكتاب على اى رابط على ان يتم التأكد من عمل الرابط وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود ,ولكن بعد اكمال تحميل الملفات لا تفتح ولا اعرف السبب


----------



## apo_mosa (7 أكتوبر 2009)

اركان عبد الخالق قال:


> شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود ,ولكن بعد اكمال تحميل الملفات لا تفتح ولا اعرف السبب




المشكلة ممكن تكون بسبب برنامج ضغط الملفات زي برنامج 
winrar
لذ من ليس لديه هذا البرنامج إليه رابط التحميل
download winrar​


----------



## apo_mosa (7 أكتوبر 2009)

السيدعبدالمجيد قال:


> لايوجد رابط لتحميل اتمنى لو يتم رفع الكتاب على اى رابط على ان يتم التأكد من عمل الرابط وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل



الروابط موجودة ف الصفحة ديه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t155473-3/#post1304696

وياريت المشرفين يتفضلو علينا بوضع الروابط في الصفحة الأولى لأن ليس لي صلاحية في ذلك
وهي تعمل بكفائة


----------



## sdra (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم/رجاءا كيف اقوم بتنزيل الكتاب جزاكم الله


----------



## يوزرسيف المهندس (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم لاكني لا اجد رابط التحميل مع العلم اني ابحث عن هذا اتلكتاب منذ زمن طويل واتمنة ان تتاكد من رابط التحميل مع الشكر .....................


----------



## يوزرسيف المهندس (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## يوزرسيف المهندس (13 أكتوبر 2009)

لا يوجد رابط التحميل


----------



## يوزرسيف المهندس (14 أكتوبر 2009)

لا يوجد رابط للتحميل


----------



## apo_mosa (16 أكتوبر 2009)

اخواني هذه هي الروابط وهي تعمل بكفائة و الحمد لله 

megaupload

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4SOC0FX5
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BY2BR3ZV
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U0A8BFBO
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HSS10HFM
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2G0QAUAL


ifile.it​
http://ifile.it/ob8vmc3
http://ifile.it/9lck4u1
http://ifile.it/fco59tl
http://ifile.it/vfitq12
http://ifile.it/xuz64pq​

الـلــــهــم عـــلــــمــنـــــا مــــــا يــــنـــفـــعـــنـــــا و انــفــعــنـا بــــمــا عــلــمــتــنــا ​


----------



## يوزرسيف المهندس (16 أكتوبر 2009)

لا يوجد رابط


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (16 أكتوبر 2009)

حقا جزاكم الله كل خير يا اخواني وبارك الله فيكم بالاخص اخي ابو موسى...بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_samsoma (19 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد عبدالعزيزسلام (20 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم . يا أخي الفاضل لا أجد رابط للكتاب .أتمني أن يتم رفعه مرة أخري.. 
نفعكم الله بقدر ماتنفعون إخوانكم


----------



## anmmar mahmoud (25 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك واهلك....................


----------



## ahmedsaif (27 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks alot merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## صفوت مبروك (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*بلشبل*

بربرؤر


----------



## الحربي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك واهلك....................


----------



## salam.89 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

اين الرابط


----------



## sniper1975 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوررررر على الجهد الرائع يا غالي....جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## على عنبه (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ammaid_2000 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## يوسف يوسف (8 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى .. جزاك الله خيرا .. ورزقك و والديك الجنه .


----------



## apo_mosa (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*الروابط*


MODERN REFRIGERATION AND AIR CONDITIONING

megaupload

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4SOC0FX5
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BY2BR3ZV
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U0A8BFBO
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HSS10HFM
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2G0QAUAL

ifile.it

http://ifile.it/ob8vmc3

http://ifile.it/9lck4u1

http://ifile.it/fco59tl

http://ifile.it/vfitq12

http://ifile.it/xuz64pq

​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جاري التجربه والتحميل


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (8 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي تم التحميل


----------



## محمود مسلاتي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

لم أجد حتى الآن روابط التحميل


----------



## على نصحى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*تقنيه جميلة جدا*

:14:انظر وتخيل


----------



## toktok66 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بارك الله فيك يا ابو موسى وزادك علما


----------



## شريف جمال (13 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## waelsayed (14 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ga3la (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك حمل الكتاب على اى اى موقع تانى غير هذا الموقع 
وجزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## ثائر حسين (17 نوفمبر 2009)

اين روابط التحميل رجاءا


----------



## ثائر حسين (17 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ..............جاري التحميل


----------



## صفدي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

اخواني الاحبة
الكتاب موجود على موقع ifile.it
لمزيد من المعلومات اشترك في موقع gigapedia.org


----------



## asd012 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## إبن رشد (20 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي و جازاك عنا كل خير
جاري التحميل.............................
شكرا جزيلا أيضا لواضع الروابط الثانية


----------



## سلام جاسم (22 نوفمبر 2009)

أعتقد بأني من اول المشاركين الذي طلب المساعدة للحصول على هذا المرجع ولكن سوء خدمة ألأنترنيت عندنا تحول عن امكانية تنزيل الملف.جزاك الله عنا خير جزاء


----------



## حسان عدنان (23 نوفمبر 2009)

وين الرابط ماوجدته


----------



## علي موفق (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## amr amr (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يبرك فيك


----------



## amr amr (30 نوفمبر 2009)

متشكرين


----------



## eng89 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررا جزيلا على العمل الرائع لكن اتمنى وضعه على موقع www.4shared.com/ 
والله كتاب يستحق ان يقرأ 
 شكرا


----------



## SNOW FLOWER (30 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you so much


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك على تعبك


----------



## مصطفى عبد الفتاح (9 ديسمبر 2009)

mashkoooooooooor bs yeshta'al hanshoooooooooof


----------



## عاطف جاد (11 ديسمبر 2009)

يااخى العزيز لك مليون الف شكر وباؤك الله فيك ورحم والديك دنيا واخرة


----------



## محمد شرف شرف (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكراااااااااااااااا*

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## محمدرءوف (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ياهندسه على هذا المجهود المستحق للشكر


----------



## moahammad qasem (12 ديسمبر 2009)

bbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## ahmedq (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و جزالك الله خيرا و لكن الرابط الاول لا يعمل


----------



## ahmedq (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم وجزالله خيرا اخي الكريم و لكن الرابط الاول و الثالث لا يعمل


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (9 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## hamadaasi2004 (9 فبراير 2010)

ccccccccccccccooooooooooooooooolklllll


----------



## ahmednabil_eng (10 فبراير 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## خبير الاردن (10 فبراير 2010)

روابط التحميل غير متوفرة ارجو اعادة التحميل


----------



## mimi2010 (11 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الكتاب اكثر من رائع


----------



## احسان فاضل عباس (11 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله قيك على هذا الجهد 
ولكن لا اجد الرابط ؟


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (11 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى ولكن لا اجد الرابط


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## handsomepharaoh (22 فبراير 2010)

هي فين روابط التحميل


----------



## mostafa_uosama (23 فبراير 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## اسلام حامد أحمد (19 مارس 2010)

part 3 is missed @ ifile


----------



## رائف رضوان أحمد (9 أبريل 2010)

ارجوكم اريد تحميل الكتاب انا اعرف ان الكتاب جيد جدا اعرفه من 30 عاما ولكنه غالى الثمن ومش عارف احمله موقعه محجوب بالسعوديه اعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## رائف رضوان أحمد (9 أبريل 2010)

المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح تحياتي لك افدتني كثيرا والحمد لله مشكلة الباكج انحلت بفضل تعليماتك شكرا شكرا شكرا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الموسوي احمد (25 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وغفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## apo_mosa (26 أبريل 2010)

MODERN REFRIGERATION AND AIR CONDITIONING

megaupload

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4SOC0FX5
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BY2BR3ZV
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U0A8BFBO
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HSS10HFM
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2G0QAUAL

ifile.it

http://ifile.it/ob8vmc3

http://ifile.it/9lck4u1

http://ifile.it/9vm8fwi

http://ifile.it/vfitq12

http://ifile.it/xuz64pq


أسف جداً على تأخري نظراً لظروف العمل​الملف رقم 3 تم إعادة رفعه على موقع ifile مع تحياتي


----------



## apo_mosa (5 مايو 2010)

الأخوة المشرفين مشكوريين على التعديل وربنا يجعل عملكم وتعبكم في هذا الموقع في ميزان حسناتكم إنشاء الله


----------



## ahmed deeb (16 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك ~~~


----------



## المنتسب (16 مايو 2010)

شكرا ليك وجزاك الله الف الف الف خير


----------



## ahmed_askalany3 (16 مايو 2010)

*mashkoor*

gazak allah 7'er


----------



## يتيم المشاعر (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله بالف خير علي هذا الكتاب 
جزاك الله بالف خير علي هذا الكتاب 
جزاك الله بالف خير علي هذا الكتاب 
جزاك الله بالف خير علي هذا الكتاب 
جزاك الله بالف خير علي هذا الكتاب 
جزاك الله بالف خير علي هذا الكتاب


----------



## alkharashy (18 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## baqi (18 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (6 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم ونحن أيضا نتبادل معك نفس المشاعر فى هذا الصرح العلمى المحترم ووفق الله الجميع.


----------



## alhmeedi (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## وائل البرعى (11 يناير 2011)

بالفعل أنا محتاج جدا هذا الكتاب ولكن الرابط لا يعمل
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (11 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووور يا ابا موسى
هذه الاجزاء غير موجودة حاليا
الموقع الآخر محجوب
http://ifile.it/9vm8fwi

http://ifile.it/vfitq12


----------



## taiba (9 يناير 2012)

روابط كتاب على ميديا فاير

http://www.ipustak.in/2011/11/modern-refrigeration-and-air.html


----------



## محسن فضل (10 يناير 2012)

شكرا على المجهود وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------

